# marbles



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## Githa (Jan 20, 2012)

F.... Where and when ?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Allegedly being used as shot at protesters in Midan Tahir


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I saw a video of this yesterday. Simply barbaric


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Ouch!*



MaidenScotland said:


> Allegedly being used as shot at protesters in Midan Tahir


Those ol' boys play rough over there!! Would be better if they use rock salt in a 12 gauge shot gun. Hurts like he** but no where near as dangerous as this is..


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Gene and Viol said:


> Those ol' boys play rough over there!! Would be better if they use rock salt in a 12 gauge shot gun. Hurts like he** but no where near as dangerous as this is..


Would be even better if they used nothing at all


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

It's a common "practice" in here..........It also reminds me of those days back in the 1990's when people like those who got the president's remote control were in jail, nails and ball bearings? Were always added to bombs to cause greater effect, and they sure did


----------

